# Bald spots and scabs



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

I took my horse's rug off a few days ago as it is beginning to get warm here and groomed her, she was perfectly fine. The next day, I noticed she had a bald spot on her shoulder that was scabbed over and some fur that had clearly been rubbed on her bum. I thought it's probably from rubbing after having her itchy rug taken off so I put some purple spray on it (anti-bacterial Chlorhexidine and aloe vera). The next day the scab seemed to have dropped off and it was just bald skin so I assumed it was just where she had rubbed herself.
A couple days after I noticed a bald spot on my gelding's neck and a few more on the mare. The bald spots on the mare are now on both of her shoulders, her armpits, her stifle and her forehead where I gave her a rub and her fur came out.The gelding only ever had one on his neck which was clearly where fur has been pulled out so I think they were grooming each other because she is itchy.
I had a closer look today and noticed that she is super greasy and when running my hands over the top of her bum I could feel lots of small bumps which turned out to be clumps of grease/dead skin stuck to her fur. The bald spots appeared quite dry and flaky and some had small scabs but there was no pus or anything. Interestingly, none of the spots were either sore or itchy and she didn't react at all when I touched them. It's been really hot today so I gave her a medicated aloe vera bath but she didn't seem itchy at all when I massaged her during the bath. I then applied soothing aloe vera spray to all the bald spots just in case they are itchy areas that she is rubbing. 
Another thing I noticed was that the tips of her ears feel quite thick with dry skin and have lost a bit of fur, only enough to have noticed when giving her a thorough groom. This might be unrelated as she has struggled every year with midges living in and eating her ears so I cleaned them out and applied Sudocrem and a fly mask. 
I'm now worried that maybe these spots are a skin condition rather than just an itchy rub after having her rug off. At first I considered pin worm but her rear end is very clean and not irritated, she also hasn't rubbed her tail (or her mane for that matter) at all. However, I've never had experiences with pin worm and know a company that do very quick cheap tests so if anyone thinks it could be pin worm I'll definitely have a test done. I then had a look online and it can't be ringworm as they're not circular patches, it can't be rain rot as she's not been wet and neither has her paddock and I doubt its mites or lice etc as she's not irritable and I can't see any sign of them... 
So I'm at a bit of a lost cause as to what is causing the bald spots. I am hoping it is just simply the ponies grooming each other as there are no bald spots on her legs at all so it would make sense but that doesn't explain the one on her head. The scabs and dry skin are leading me to believe its a skin problem and they do seem to be in places that she could reach herself so I am considering that it might be sweet itch as flies are beginning to get bad here...
Does anyone have any idea what these could be from or how I should go about treating it? Do you think it is a case for the vet? I will attach pictures below:

Forehead (I gave her a head rub and noticed her fur began to come out and saw this underneath): 

















Armpits:


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

This one is the worst:









Bum (This isn't as much of a bald spot and more just a rubbed area):









Shoulders:

















Stifle (this is only on one side):


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds to me you have a fungal infection, what looks to be possibly ringworm in the one picture, think I'm seeing the worm and the other picture is what you get with fungal...
No more rug and every brush you own is washed in hot soapy anti-bacterial soap, rinsed well and put in the sun to dry. Anything that touched the horse in the last few days, everything needs sanitizing and cleaned.
Halter washed as it touches the face.
If you have Listerine or similar spray on all the rubbed spots, apply to the face with a cloth _*do not spray anything like this near the eyes*_... this is needed daily for several days at least, best of several times a day done.
Horse needs a bath, a good one with bacterial shampoo...
You, as a human must be extremely careful cause of my guess is right you are next in line to get ringworm on your body and possibly lose your hair too.

It also appears to be something on the hair shafts...suspect possibly lice which are very itchy and makes the horse rub and scratch terribly for relief.
Dusting powder is needed applied to everything including that blanket if you can't wash it...
Actually, I would apply dusting powder even if washed cause not sure regular washing methods kill lice eggs. :|
Others will have input and ideas... 

Bottom line is if this not stop spreading or getting worse once you start any treatment you need a vet.
Sometimes oral/injectable antibiotics are needed to ward off infections widespread.
Good luck, let us know how things are going.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> Sounds to me you have a fungal infection, what looks to be possibly ringworm in the one picture, think I'm seeing the worm and the other picture is what you get with fungal...
> No more rug and every brush you own is washed in hot soapy anti-bacterial soap, rinsed well and put in the sun to dry. Anything that touched the horse in the last few days, everything needs sanitizing and cleaned.
> Halter washed as it touches the face.
> If you have Listerine or similar spray on all the rubbed spots, apply to the face with a cloth _*do not spray anything like this near the eyes*_... this is needed daily for several days at least, best of several times a day done.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I sure to god hope it is not ringworm as I've had this myself before! I have just seen online that it is recommended to use the type of spray that I used so I will continue to use this and wash all of her stuff just in case. I live in the UK and the temperature can be quite inconsistent at the moment, would the baths need to be daily?
Also, I read that lice would be visible, is this true? I did not see any and like I said, she didn't seem itchy when I rubbed the spots for her and she didn't try to itch them. I will have to do some more research as she has never had anything like this before... Thanks for your reply!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ringworm is not a worm nor caused by worms. It is also a fungal infection. A good antifungal should help but with that much spread get in touch with your vet for recommended treatment. Make sure to tell them how much body is involved and that it is both horses. Either rain rot or a single ringworm patch and I'd give a good antifungal bath, treat the area and do a thorough cleaning of all brushes, pads, tack.... anything used by the horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Arora said:


> would the baths need to be daily?
> Also, I read that lice would be visible, is this true?



Not daily, but maybe every other day or every third day just so you can get ahead of the bacteria if you miss any.
Lice, adult lice are visible if you look closely...careful they jump from her to you!!
But I think I see nits, the immature on the hair shafts in near every picture...look really closely at the tiny dots..
See the dots in your first picture second post ...you may just be ahead of infestation arriving.
I looked at many examples on the internet doing a google search...looks like your pictures.* {could not get any that could appear though, sorry}*


Here is your ringworm...

Ringworm...see your picture then look at these...very similar cause yours is just getting started..























Has anyone else had the buggars that you know of, either ringworm or lice lately?
Shared equipment, saddle pads, have you ridden another horse with your tack?
Have you ridden another horse in your boots then ridden yours...transfers that easy sometimes.
_Ick, have the itchies myself._
:runninghorse2:_..._


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Ringworm is not a worm nor caused by worms. It is also a fungal infection. A good antifungal should help but with that much spread get in touch with your vet for recommended treatment. Make sure to tell them how much body is involved and that it is both horses. Either rain rot or a single ringworm patch and I'd give a good antifungal bath, treat the area and do a thorough cleaning of all brushes, pads, tack.... anything used by the horse.


Yes I've had ringworm before it's horrendous. I'll have to order some antifungal products now as I don't have any. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> Not daily, but maybe every other day or every third day just so you can get ahead of the bacteria if you miss any.
> Lice, adult lice are visible if you look closely...careful they jump from her to you!!
> But I think I see nits, the immature on the hair shafts in near every picture...look really closely at the tiny dots..
> See the dots in your first picture second post ...you may just be ahead of infestation arriving.
> ...


I wasn't able to see any moving lice on her today, I believe those small dots are all skin flakes from where the dry skin has been rubbed but I'd rather not take my chances! I have actually just come back home from university so she has been out of work for a few months and so has her field mate. They have both been kept together and not been near any other horses, I also haven't shared any equipment etc... This all appeared in the week after I came home! I must say, its making my skin crawl too. I will order a whole load of antifungal products and anti lice stuff now.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Rugs (blankets should be moved *every day* then you see these things before they spread. 

Your horses have a lovely thick coat and I would think that they have been over heating recently. 

Use brown vinegar on the areas that will kill any fungal infection and is cheaper than creams and sprays. 

I would give both horses a good curry then apply the vinegar and leave their extra coats off.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've read and been told athletes foot medicine in spray, creme and powders can help.
Original color Listerine also can work...


I've never heard of the Brown Vinegar treatment Foxhunter....
I know about white vinegar, balsmic, apple-cider....
_What though is "Brown Vinegar.."...:confused_color:_
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

Foxhunter said:


> Rugs (blankets should be moved *every day* then you see these things before they spread.
> 
> Your horses have a lovely thick coat and I would think that they have been over heating recently.
> 
> ...


Hi Foxhunter, I have been away recently and my parents had the one horse rugged in a light turnout due to the recent storms, she has been unrugged otherwise. I took her blanket off before it got any warmer than 5 degrees, don't worry!
It is my fault that the rug was not moved everyday and I admit I did not expect this to happen as it never has before!
Ironically, we have just completely run out of brown vinegar and I have gone ahead and ordered an antifungal wash and cream anyway but thanks for the tip, I will definitely keep that in mind.
Do you agree that it is definitely ringworm or a fungal infection at least? I have ordered louse dusting powder too just to be sure


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There are no signs of lice. Look into the roots of their manes, if it is lice then the nits are more likely to be stuck near the roots of the mane. 

Certainly looks more like ringworm/fungal to me.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

To clarify. Ringworm is fungal. Yes athletes foot creams, powders, sprays will help because that is a fungus also. Rain rot is bacterial. It will need an antibiotic. Antimicrobial shampoos will help. Betadine scrub is a good one as it works on both fungus and bacteria.


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

Foxhunter said:


> There are no signs of lice. Look into the roots of their manes, if it is lice then the nits are more likely to be stuck near the roots of the mane.
> 
> Certainly looks more like ringworm/fungal to me.


Okay, thank you - do you know how horses get ringworm? I understand that it is very contagious and can be shared between equipment etc. but both horses have been out of work and kept in a field turned out together, they have not come in to contact with other horses. How would they most likely have contracted this?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Shared blankets, human handling that had it... could be a bad case of rain rot.


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Shared blankets, human handling that had it... could be a bad case of rain rot.


I'm curious to find out the root cause to prevent further infection now as they haven't shared any equipment and are only handled by me and my parents occasionally now that I'm back home and none of us have had it, unless its possible to carry it and not know? They are kept in a paddock outside my front garden so they aren't on a livery yard or anything where they come in to contact with other horses, there aren't even horses kept nearby their field - the only thing I can think of is the livestock field next door but even that has been resting for a month whilst lambing has been going on
I looked in to rain rot but she only had this rug on for five days or so before I took it off again and I read that rain rot is from being kept in very damp/wet conditions for a prolonged period of time


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

I have sent the photos to a couple of equine vets near me just for further confirmation and to see what their advice would be as I doubt they would be able to come out for something that isn't considered an emergency


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Shared blankets, human handling that had it... could be a bad case of rain rot.


Actually I've just looked in to rain rot further and it does sound very similar to what I explained as this website states you will feel "small, pus-filled bumps on the skin, called pustules. If you run your hand along your horse’s coat, you will feel these lumps" as I said I can feel on the top of her rump. It also says that the lumps are "dead skin cells clump together with surrounding hairs, forming scabby tufts (sometimes called “paintbrush lesions” because they resemble tiny paintbrushes), that can be easily pulled off"
and I did notice exactly that when bathing her today
I'm wondering if her rug somehow didn't stay dry underneath (got wet during storms, overheated as Foxhunter said and sweat etc.) causing these lumps on the top of her rump which she can't reach to itch, the other areas are her armpits and shoulder which she seems to have itched and pulled the fur off - it would make sense as if the rug was wet underneath and rubbing surely it would be her shoulder and the top of her bum that this effects
We have also put electric fencing in around the edge of the field as she found a sneaky way to escape and this has prevented her from using her usual sheltered hiding spot... (We are having mobile field stables put in when lockdown is over)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As thick coated as they are even a slight rise in temp and they could be sweating under the rug. Left on that many days and warmer days, cooler nights easy to see how it would develop. It doesn't have to be warm days just days that the rug is slightly too much and they are in the sun.


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> As thick coated as they are even a slight rise in temp and they could be sweating under the rug. Left on that many days and warmer days, cooler nights easy to see how it would develop. It doesn't have to be warm days just days that the rug is slightly too much and they are in the sun.


I am very tempted to say that it is rain rot based off that as she has those little bumps under her fur on her bum, that would also make sense as to how she got it as she was rugged and it has gotten warmer recently

Just to be on the safe side I will still give her an antifungal wash, clean all of her used items and apply purple spray or sudocrem to all the bald spots. It does say to treat rain rot with a medicated shampoo which I did today in case she was itchy, what else can I do?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you can get something like betadine to bathe with that would work for both. Then you don't have to double treat.


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> If you can get something like betadine to bathe with that would work for both. Then you don't have to double treat.


Perfect, thank you so much for your help


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

*Update:*
My vet has seen photos of the spots and said it will be hard to diagnose without the use of samples but she is quite unsure what the bald spots are and that it will take more trial and error to treat them.
Ringworm may still be a possibility but she isn't confident as it's been a few days now and the lesions would generally have come up in distinct circular patterns with a decent amount of scabbing and discharge beneath the scabs. A couple of Millie's bald spots do point to this but overall the vet thinks her bald spots look more like general hair loss and tend to be larger areas of irregular shapes, but obviously ringworm still has to be considered.
Lice was also considered and the vet advised me to have a _really_ thorough check for lice but I have not seen any as of yet. She also said if this was the case, Millie would be very irritable and itchy and you would be able to see the lice. They also tend to effect the legs and face of the horse but Millie's legs are perfectly fine...
Bacterial dermatitis (similar to rain scald) is a possibility too but she said there would be a significant number of visible, gritty scabs which tend to ooze liquid and are often quite sore, but Millie hasn't had this.
The advice given to me was to clip her (to allow all medicated washes and lotions to work into the surrounding and affected areas) and continue to wash her with medicated or anti fungal shampoos. The vet said she was happy to prescribe me topical ringworm medication but she said this is more precautionary as she feels ringworm isn't so likely based on the lack of pus and blood. She said no antibiotics were needed and a good continuation of medicated baths and antiseptic creams should sort the lesions out.
The bald spots have stopped spreading and the skin underneath looks very healthy, just completely hairless in areas. She is not irritable, itchy or bothered by them and is more than happy for me to apply antiseptic sprays and creams. We still don't know what it could be but I plan on treating her as if she has both a bacterial and fungal infection just in case.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

My now 2 year old filly was ate up with rain rot AND RINGWORM AND Sweet Itch, all at once... very long story, and she wasn't exactly mine at the time. She was just an 8 month old at the time, and was hanging on to the shag rug coat she was born with. I rolled up my sleeves, waded into the fray when my daughter kept putting off doing anything about it.

A vet consultation later - she was sent home with 11% iodine solution. We were told to peel all the scabs off, curry her out as best we could, and scrub her down to the skin, all over, with it. I threw in some hydrogen peroxide on my own accord, and it made the iodine foamy, which spread it around better.

There are pictures and good advice from the HF folks in this thread.

Outback's hair did NOT curry out, but she did heal up and the following spring, all that baby hair finally blew out. Her skin was healthy underneath and I've never had another problem.

I DID stock up on 11% iodine at a local freight salvage store - they had bought out a Walgreens and had a dozen HUGE bottles of it for a couple of bucks each. I offered them $1 ea to take all they had. They now reside in my horse med tote... just in case.


----------



## Arora (Mar 29, 2020)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> My now 2 year old filly was ate up with rain rot AND RINGWORM AND Sweet Itch, all at once... very long story, and she wasn't exactly mine at the time. She was just an 8 month old at the time, and was hanging on to the shag rug coat she was born with. I rolled up my sleeves, waded into the fray when my daughter kept putting off doing anything about it.
> 
> A vet consultation later - she was sent home with 11% iodine solution. We were told to peel all the scabs off, curry her out as best we could, and scrub her down to the skin, all over, with it. I threw in some hydrogen peroxide on my own accord, and it made the iodine foamy, which spread it around better.
> 
> ...


Holy ponies I bet that made for one itchy horse, poor baby, I'm so glad you treated her so well! I have heard that currying the dead fur/skin off of them is quite beneficial and that's why my vet recommended clipping her. So, tomorrow morning it's a trip to the farm yard to buy a set of industrial strength clippers for her super thick coat and then a huge medicated bath afterwards. 
That is interesting about the iodine - I know for a fact I have some lying around somewhere as I've used it before. Perhaps I could use that as it's in a small dropper bottle so would be perfect for her face too.


----------



## 7w450 (11 mo ago)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but these photos look like what my horse has, and I wondered if you had any success in treating it? 

What my mare has doesn't look like rainrot or ringworm, at least not like the cases of these I have seen before, and the vet said it was lice but I'm really not convinced about that! 

It's various sizes of random blob shapes, not circles. The hair comes off in strands, not in clumps attached to skin like classic rain rot "paintbrushes". It's not weepy/bloody, there's just initially a small scab which then comes off and leaves very dry/flaky skin. Doesn't seem itchy, but they do seem a bit painful for her when they first appear (if I prod them gently she glares at me!). They are mainly on her neck near the mane, a couple on the shoulders, in the hair line at the stifles, one next to her tail, and one on a front leg.















She is a hairy 25 year old Icelandic who currently lives half in half out, unrugged, with a small clip on chest & belly. 

Any help gratefully appreciated


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This user was last here 2 years ago. I doubt she will return. 

*Mod note: Thread Closed*


----------

